# If you are a .380 fan



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

If you're a .380 fan and have not at least fired the Glock 42, you are truly missing out. It is by far the smoothest .380 I've shot, and very accurate. Give it a shot. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have several .380's, but can't really say I've ever been a fan.

Come to think of it, of all the firearms I have, I've never bought one just because of the caliber. 

If that doesn't make any sense, I can kind of understand why. :watching:


----------



## Texron (Mar 7, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> If you're a .380 fan and have not at least fired the Glock 42, you are truly missing out. It is by far the smoothest .380 I've shot, and very accurate. Give it a shot. You will not be disappointed!


Just wondering if you have shot the Kahr SW380, and if so please compare.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

Mine have included a Mauser HS/c, A walther PP/k, and a Colt Mustang. Not much interest in a glock


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

The 380 is certainly making a come back these days. It has been interesting to see Glocks entry into the 380 and they seem to be doing well. Rock Island Armory just introduced their 1911 A380 "Baby Rock" and Metro Arms will release their Llama Micro-Max 380, another 1911 style pistol, in early 2015. 

The improved ballistics of modern 380 ammo has been a good thing and the market is responding with all new guns in all kinds of shapes and sizes.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have to agree when it comes to the new G42, but I did get rid of the .380 ACP caliber for my own use. I stick to the 9 x 19 and the .40 S&W now. Have been thinking on adding a .45 ACP to the stable though.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Texron said:


> Just wondering if you have shot the Kahr SW380, and if so please compare.


I have not shot the Khar, but I have shot the Bersa Thunder and the Kel-Tek. The Glock is smoother than both.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Dframe said:


> Mine have included a Mauser HS/c, A walther PP/k, and a Colt Mustang. Not much interest in a glock


If you shot it, you would be. Unless you're just being obstinate.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

qwiksdraw said:


> The 380 is certainly making a come back these days. It has been interesting to see Glocks entry into the 380 and they seem to be doing well. Rock Island Armory just introduced their 1911 A380 "Baby Rock" and Metro Arms will release their Llama Micro-Max 380, another 1911 style pistol, in early 2015.
> 
> The improved ballistics of modern 380 mmo has been a good thing and the market is responding with all new guns in all kinds of shapes and sizes.


It is making a come back for sure. I'm seeing a lot more ppl talking about their .380 these days.


----------



## Pappygator (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a Glock 42 I bought for my wife and the owner of a LGS sold me a Colt Mustang xsp at a reduced price because he had ordered it for someone who did not pick it up. I really like the trigger on the mustang a little better than the G42 and wanted another 380 because in the summer I only wear shorts and Ts here in south Florida and a quick trip to grocery shop it was very easy to conceal. Out of the first 100 rounds, I had about 6 or 7 failures to extract. I thought I would change brands of ammo and see if it just needed to be broken in. By the time I got through the next 50 rounds I was having failures to extract and failure to fire because the trigger would not reset. Needless to say, It is on its way back to Colt. IMO, the Mustang has a lighter and crisper trigger (when it fires), but the G 42 is just as accurate with a lighter recoil and has eaten everything its been fed without a burp. And it list for about $200 less.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I am a fan of the .380 but NOT a fan of striker-fired pistols. My Beretta 84/85's and Astra A-60 suite me just fine. Very accurate, very reliable, and the DA trigger pull makes Glock triggers seem like gimmicks.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Pappygator said:


> I have a Glock 42 I bought for my wife and the owner of a LGS sold me a Colt Mustang xsp at a reduced price because he had ordered it for someone who did not pick it up. I really like the trigger on the mustang a little better than the G42 and wanted another 380 because in the summer I only wear shorts and Ts here in south Florida and a quick trip to grocery shop it was very easy to conceal. Out of the first 100 rounds, I had about 6 or 7 failures to extract. I thought I would change brands of ammo and see if it just needed to be broken in. By the time I got through the next 50 rounds I was having failures to extract and failure to fire because the trigger would not reset. Needless to say, It is on its way back to Colt. IMO, the Mustang has a lighter and crisper trigger (when it fires), but the G 42 is just as accurate with a lighter recoil and has eaten everything its been fed without a burp. And it list for about $200 less.


I too love that little Mustang, but you're right. The G42 is a joy. The only ammo I have experienced any problems with is Summit, so you might want to stay away from that. I just love the feel of the G42, and the recoil is surprisingly light. I really expected something more along the lines of the Mustang. It's really a dandy of a pistol. Perfect for that special occasion when you can't carry the front line gun (mine is a Glock 19 Gen4).


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Love my Sig P238... going on just over 2 years without a hiccup. Haven't tried a Glock 42 yet... maybe this Summer i'll try one out.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I really think once you do, you will at the least like it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> It is making a come back for sure. I'm seeing a lot more ppl talking about their .380 these days.


I think because it's so easy to pocket carry one vs a 9 or a 40 or 45. I generally dress in business casual for work and IWB carry is not real easy with a golf shirt tucked in at the waist. The 380 fits right into my pants or shorts pocket and doesn't print, so for ease of concealment, I tend to carry that vs a 9.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, I've talked allot about my 380's (PPK/S and P230) too. But it was usually about how painful they were to shoot and how basically weak the 380 is. I put them in my 'better than a sharp stick' catagory.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Spike12 said:


> Well, I've talked allot about my 380's (PPK/S and P230) too. But it was usually about how painful they were to shoot and how basically weak the 380 is. I put them in my 'better than a sharp stick' catagory.


The Glock 42 is as smooth to shoot as my G 19, and with the right round, the .380 is quite deadly. You don't want to use it in combat, unless it was all you could get at that time, but it is great for what it is intended.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> If you shot it, you would be. Unless you're just being obstinate.


Well I've been called obstinate before. Kinda wear it as a badge of honor nowadays. I have nothing in particular against the glock. I also have NO interest in them. As a person in the minority who has never become a member of the glock fanboyz club, I see no reason to replace my PP/K which still works very well. I've been carrying it around for over 25 years, shoot it often and have never had a failure with it. I just don't see that the glock offers any significant advantages other than probably being cheaper and more expendable.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> The Glock 42 is as smooth to shoot as my G 19, and with the right round, the .380 is quite deadly. You don't want to use it in combat, unless it was all you could get at that time, but it is great for what it is intended.


Just what IS it intended for? LMAO! Even my wife's fattened up squirrels laugh...


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Spike12 said:


> Just what IS it intended for?


The 380 was perfected when Walther developed the PP way back when. Everything else has been incremental improvements or BurgerKing's have-it-your-way changes. For me, perfection was reached in the Beretta 84/85FS or Walther PPK/S. Lots of folks love the Bersa's. I also like the Astra's A-60 and Constable. What does the Glock have to offer as incremental improvement? The Emperor's New Clothes, IMHO. Why not a Walther PK380? Gotta try one of those too....


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Spike12 said:


> Just what IS it intended for? LMAO! Even my wife's fattened up squirrels laugh...


Surely you jest! Ignorance ain't what you don't know, it's what you do know that ain't so. Is the .380 intended for combat? No. But for close range self defense it is a rather potent little round. Shoot one of your wife's flattened up squirrels and see if they laugh. While you're at it, pop one in the chest or face of a thug and see if he laughs. Anymore cute questions, Chief?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I shot one and liked it. I have nothing to compare it to though it is the only .380 I ever shot. I almost bought one, two or three times but didn't. I decided to buy a S&W 586 with a 4" barrel instead so my gun budget is blown for awhile.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Got to check one out today... nice size, and weight... very thin. Still has the classic crap Glock trigger and sights though. Just my opinion (don't get mad Glock guys)... not a big fan of the trigger on full size models either though... should sell regardless... it's a Glock... which is all some need to hear to make them buy it.

By far, not the worst .380 i've seen... just nothing that would make me choose it over my P238 or CM9. Still think Glock should have made a single stack 9mm instead... I think those would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Liz323 (Jul 9, 2014)

Never shot the Glock 42. I have a Sig P238 that I use for summer carry. Nice little gun. My friend has a S&W Bodyguard...wasn't a big fan of that one.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

This Is All About Glock Heads And The 42. Not A Hater , Love My 84f ! fart: :buttkick:


----------



## TomR (Jul 17, 2014)

I've always carried a 1911 .45 until last year when I was diagnosed with Kidney Cancer and had surgery. After the surgery is was to uncomfortable to have a belt tight enough to hold my pants and a 45 up.

I bought a Bersa Thunder 380 and carried it for some months till I healed up.
During the time I carried it I grew to appreciate it's accuracy and reliability. Now that I'm healed all up, it has become my backup gun.

As for the Glock 380, I wouldn't own simply because it's a Glock. Just the way I feel about them.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

borris said:


> This Is All About Glock Heads And The 42. Not A Hater , Love My 84f ! fart: :buttkick:


Love my 84F too!


----------



## Hauptmann (Aug 2, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> If you're a .380 fan and have not at least fired the Glock 42, you are truly missing out. It is by far the smoothest .380 I've shot, and very accurate. Give it a shot. You will not be disappointed!


The 42 has a gentle recoil and perhaps the sweetest trigger of any DAO I've tried. I just wish it were a bit smaller.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The size is perfect for me. I agree it has a very gentle recoil and a nice trigger, but some just won't consider it only b/c it is a Glock. Now those, like TAP, who have given it a shot, and would carry it in a tight, are legit to me b/c they at least acknowledge that "plastic guns" are indeed safe, reliable and accurate even if you prefer something else.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> The size is perfect for me. I agree it has a very gentle recoil and a nice trigger, but some just won't consider it only b/c it is a Glock. Now those, like TAP, who have given it a shot, and would carry it in a tight, are legit to me b/c they at least acknowledge that "plastic guns" are indeed safe, reliable and accurate even if you prefer something else.


I may have to try one. I love my 22/45 with the poly lower, and I love my 84F with the 380-ness. A combination? Could be fun, if I can get the missus to not use it on me when I bring it home....

One day.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The thing I like about the 42 is the fact that it is thin (.94), has a gentle recoil and it fits well in the hand. It's really fun to shoot, and very accurate with a 3.2" barrel.


----------



## Hauptmann (Aug 2, 2014)

The G42 really impressed me. Since I need a smaller gun for CC, I have a Beretta Pico on reserve. Rumor has it that a 9mm version of the G42 is in the works. If true, I'll buy it when it's available. I'm savin' up my $$$!


----------



## DIESEL44 (Jan 5, 2014)

I fired the Glock 42 at the range last weekend. Not bad but nowhere near as nice as the Walther or Bersa 380's


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I've never fired the Walther, but I will disagree on the Bersa. Owned one and liked it, but it ins't up to par with the Glock 42 on any level IMO.


----------



## Hauptmann (Aug 2, 2014)

Scorpion8 said:


> I am a fan of the .380 but NOT a fan of striker-fired pistols. My Beretta 84/85's and Astra A-60 suite me just fine. Very accurate, very reliable, and the DA trigger pull makes Glock triggers seem like gimmicks.


Scorpion8, what is it about striker-fired pistols you don't like? I ain't arguin', just askin'.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

It is nice. Shoots well. 
However I prefer my Shield (for the 9mm). 
Or better yet my Makarov. Accurate, easy to shoot and carry, a bit more oomph than the .380. 

If I go down to 380, I want palm sized, so the P3-AT works well. 

So, 42, shoots nice. I think it has a market segment and was well planned for it. I am not that market segment 
So be it. I am ik with all of that.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Scorpion8 said:


> I am a fan of the .380 but NOT a fan of striker-fired pistols. My Beretta 84/85's and Astra A-60 suite me just fine. Very accurate, very reliable, and the DA trigger pull makes Glock triggers seem like gimmicks.


Brother, if the DA trigger of the Glock was a gimmick, trust me, Beretta, S&W, Sig, HK, Walther, and a host of other major gun manufacturers would not be chasing it. While I respect all these manufacturers, they are still chasing Glock. I'm certainly ok with you not wanting one or not liking them. That's your personal choice and I support that, but the trigger certainly isn't a gimmick.


----------



## DIESEL44 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well to each their own opinion. The Walther AND the Bersa 380cc are way ahead of the 42. Balance, feel, capacity etc. The 42 is just as accurate but that's the only thing I can give it. It might be as dependable also but I only put 100 through it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

DIESEL44 said:


> Well to each their own opinion. The Walther AND the Bersa 380cc are way ahead of the 42. Balance, feel, capacity etc. The 42 is just as accurate but that's the only thing I can give it. It might be as dependable also but I only put 100 through it.


You're right, to each their own, but the Bersa is nowhere near where the Glock 42 is. I really like the Bersa! I really do!! I think it is a fantastic pistol for the money, but the Glock 42 is not only accurate. It is a Glock. That means it is tough, reliable, safe and accurate. Not to mention it has a smaller signature than both the Walther and the Bersa, which makes it easier to conceal. Like I said, I like the Bersa, and the Walther PPK is the ICON .380, but neither one of them are "way ahead" of the Glock. On par? Sure! Personal preference rules the day, which is completely fine with me, but let's keep perspective. I've put around 500 rounds through my Glock 42 with zero malfunctions. It is as smooth as any pistol I've shot, which does include the Bersa. I can't imagine the Walther is any smoother than the Bersa or Glock, but it is, after all, the Walther PPK. It has earned its place.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

If a large Tupperware .380 turns you on by all means get one. If and when I carry or shoot .380 it will be a Sig P238. The Glock 42 is probably a great gun but it is too big for .380 and I am sure Glock will come out with a 9mm in that size.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, again, what I like about the Glock is that it works, and it is easy to operate and conceal. I don't have to do anything but pull it and go to work. No thumb safety to manipulate, no hammer to fool with, just pull and pull. 

I'm not sure Tupperware and Glock are synomomous, except that a ton of both has been sold. The Sig P238 is certainly a great gun, but it's not that much smaller than the Glock 42, so I'm not sure how you come to the conclusion the Glock is too big for a .380. The Glock is .44" longer, .23" taller, but it's also .16" narrower, and the barrel is .55" longer. So despite being only marginally smaller in frame than the Glock 42, the Sig P238 gives up half an inch in barrel length. If I'm going to sacrifice, I will take a slightly longer but more narrow frame to get that half inch in barrel length. 

Now I've heard Glock has plans to produce a single stack 9mm, but I have seen no official word.


----------



## WRGADog (Jun 17, 2014)

+1 for the G42. I bought the gun several months ago, and it has become my EDC gun. The recoil is minimal, the gun is accurate, and works just like every other Glock. Best shooting 380 out there IMO. I owned a Kahr P380, and loved the small size, but I lost all confidence in the pistol because of feeding issues I couldn't remedy. So, I traded the Kahr on a Springfield XDS 4.0.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I think you're right, Dog. I think the G42 is a great platform. Not putting anything down, I just like the G42.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

Would have to stand real tall to measure up to my Sig P238. A smooth shooting gun with a very nice SA only trigger, and excellent night sights.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have nothing against the Sig P238, but I'll take the smooth action of the DA Glock. All I have to do is pull/pull. No thumb safety to manipulate. For me it is just a better system.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

XD40inAVL said:


> Would have to stand real tall to measure up to my Sig P238. A smooth shooting gun with a very nice SA only trigger, and excellent night sights.


Put your P238 in line! My 84F DOES stand that tall..

Well, I think so, anyways.


----------

